# Is This Magnesium Deficiency?



## winstonwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got two or three weeks of flowering left; this problem started about a week ago. I just put some epsom salts into the nutes, assuming that it's a magnesium deficiency but I'm not altogether sure that's what I have. Any ideas?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

how much epsom salt did you use????? looks more like heat stress to me, but not realy sure... how close are your lights?????


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmmm. The plants had crept up closer to the lights than I'd realized. They were probably right around 10-12" or so. I've backed them off to past the 18" mark.

I'm two to three weeks away from harvest, I think. Could I have done irreversible damage? (I've attached a photo of the rest of the plant.)

Also, to answer your question, I put a little less than a teasoon of epsom salts in a little more than a half gallon of nutrient solution.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

being this close to the end of harvest, i would flush, i think your problem is heat stress, good move moveing lights up...now, i am not trying to tell you how to grow just giveing advice, you never want to just start adding stuff to your water until you are sure of the problem, i know it is hard to do, you see your plant not in the best of health and freak and think it is dieing, in most cases it want die and if it does it will take awhile, you have time to dignose problems, and with all of us here at MP, most all growing problems can be solved.....adding stuff to see if it fixes the problem in most cases adds to the problem.... just my 2 cents... i was the same way when i first started....


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Since some of the damage was visible mid-plant, my original assumption was that it was some kind of nutrient issue rather than heat stress from the lights, which I'd assumed would be confined to the top of the plant. What I'd read about epsom salts suggested that it wouldn't be harmful if my diagnosis was incorrect. I think your advise about being a little more circumspect before adding things is probably excellent and I will bear it in mind.

My thought about flushing was that, if the immediate problem seems under control and nothing new happens, I'd wait a week or so since that's when I'd be flushing anyway. Does that make sense?

If this harvest is successful, it will be my first. So, I am eager for all the advice I can get.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

your harvest will be good, heat stress doesnt just effect the top of the plant, yes thats where it starts most all the time but it can work down the plant, depending on how long it is left under to close of light.in some cases it want but if it does then what??? the epsom salt that is..i know exactally what you are saying bro, i have even done the very same thing myself, i am just saying its not a good practice ... and by the way i wish my first harvest was half as good as yours looks to be...


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, this is my second attempt. My first was a complete failure. In retrospect, I think I probably was having the same problem. My plants were much closer to the light because I didn't know anything about limiting vertical growth. The whole harvest, such as it was, dried in a day to something that was ultra-whispy and had very little buzz.

By the way, I'm 53 years old and have been fantasizing about doing this for _decades_. Finally am giving it a shot. I am certain that my first successful crop will be an emotional event.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 22, 2008)

way 'ta go, man :aok: ... grow'n yer own smoke is way nice :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah aint nothing like Home Grown...you will be emotional..I still am..and I am on my 6th harvest..I still get emotional..I love weed


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I flushed this afternoon. I _so_ hope this harvest works.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks a lot more like a very bad continued nute burn to me, in which epsom salt is going to just compound the problem...

It doesn't look like heat stress to me at all based on the fact that there are many very dark green leaves right next to the ones that are being burned...  Also heat stress shows itself by your leaves rolling or pointing up and by bleaching the leaf, it doesn't burn them like that tho

Just feed your plants ph'd water until harvest time, or atleast for a week or so, if you have any liquid seaweed or B1 then it would help out a lot


----------



## Oscar (Nov 25, 2008)

> NITROGEN (N) Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.
> PHOSPHORUS (P) Slow or stunted growth, red stems. Smaller leaves that are dark green. Lower leaves yellow and die. Add chemical fertilizer containing P. Affected leaves will not show recovery but new growth will apear normal.
> POTASSIUM (K) Affected plants are usually tallest and appear to be most vigorous. Necrotic spots form on lower leaves. Red stems. Leaves appear pale or yellow. Add chemical fertilizer containing K.
> CALCIUM (Ca) Lack of calcium in the soil results in the soil becoming too acid. This leads to Mg or Fe deficiency or very slow stunted growth. Treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomatic lime per quart of water until condition improves.
> ...


 This is my guide........


----------



## andy52 (Nov 25, 2008)

i agree with gettinggray1964,my first grow was a real fiasco.seems i thought i was constantly suppossed to be giving the plant something.to begin with i was using MG soil and nutes.i watered and fed almost everyday.it caught up with me too in mid flower.thats the only time i ever flushed a plant.i re-potted the plant and after finding this site,compltely changed my way of thinking.i was a total mess.i worried myself sick about my plants.after many,many hrs of reading and advice of the great people her,i came around to doing the right thing.with the right soil,lights,blowers,nutes and everything.i was intending on growing out side and when that plan failed,i went crazy ordering everything i needed to grow indoors.it was a hectic period.but looking back,it was the best experience i could have had.again i thank Mp and the pros here for getting me thru the learning to walk stage.


----------

